# FS: Albino Millennium Gold discus



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Selling two Albino millennium discus. Possible pair. 5.5" plus 
















$550 OBO


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

They are so lovely! 

and.. Good luck for your sale...


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! I have such a soft spot for big yellow discus - they are not easy to find!


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Who will be the next lucky owner?
Size like that are hard to find here in
Vancouver Bc.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah mello...you shouldn't sell them!


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

April is tempted


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

You guys know they won't last long right?
Grab them now or you'll be sorry later


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Yeah mello...you shouldn't sell them!


I'm looking at them right now and they are so pretty. You guys Are making me think now


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Want to know how possible, are they one male and female for sure, and how old are they ? Did the female laid eggs before ? Thanks


Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

They are showing some pairing signs shaking, bowing and cleaning the cone. Not sure of the sex thats why I stated possible pair.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very beautiful fish, Rommel. Good luck with the sale, if they haven't gone already


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

wow stunning!!!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

The price should really be 800 . Albino golds ,clean,,solid, big,,,beautiful shape! 
For sale. Possible pair. 800.00 
Don't sell them.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> The price should really be 800 . Albino golds ,clean,,solid, big,,,beautiful shape!
> For sale. Possible pair. 800.00
> Don't sell them.


Yeah - what April said X2!!!!!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

After thinking about this. I decided to keep the pair. Thanks for all the kind comments and to April who convince me to keep this pair. Will have 3 more pairs coming in the next week or two so I may have to thin my stock again.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

How do you close this thread using Tapatalk? Dont have a CP rightnow.


----------

